# Ipad or Kindle Fire



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

I need to know. I cannot print patterns so I need to buy something to put my patterns on and leave beside me when knitting.

Would it be wiser for me to get an IPAD or a Kindle Fire? I also want to surf the Net and do email. I would like a camera but in the future, I may get a small computer that would have that.

:?: I am wondering if the screen would be too small on either or both to accommodate the pattern as we need to read it, such as charts PLUS directions? I realize that I could probably scroll on both. 

Please help. 

Thank you, KPrs. :-D


----------



## TurtleEmz (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't know about Kindle, but I do have an iPad and use it all the time for my knitting projects. I keep patterns and pictures in my iPad and when I'm working a chart it's really great because I can zoom in on the row I'm working - no eye strain, no crossing over to another row. I love it! I use it for everything, email, surfing the net, copying pattern instructions and photos of things I'd like to knit, and when I can't knit another stitch of dark lace I play games! :lol: 
Good luck with your decision.


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

TurtleEmz said:


> I don't know about Kindle, but I do have an iPad and use it all the time for my knitting projects. I keep patterns and pictures in my iPad and when I'm working a chart it's really great because I can zoom in on the row I'm working - no eye strain, no crossing over to another row. I love it!
> Good luck with your decision.


I second this!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

PapillonThreads said:


> TurtleEmz said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about Kindle, but I do have an iPad and use it all the time for my knitting projects. I keep patterns and pictures in my iPad and when I'm working a chart it's really great because I can zoom in on the row I'm working - no eye strain, no crossing over to another row. I love it!
> ...


Thank you, both, great help.

:?: Can you tell me about the internet. Is it easy to get onto it?

:?: Also, what version do you like - e.g., cost factor.

Thank you, thank you!! :!:


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I have never used a kindle. I have one of the first iPads. Absolutely love it. Worth every cent and then some. I have an app called Knit Companion on it. Great for knitting and crocheting! Internet super easy to get on if you have wifi access. I vote iPad.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a Kindle Fire; however the iPad has a bigger screen which would be more conducive to following instructions. 

I really like the Kindle but the more expensive iPad may meet your needs better. The Kindle relies on a wifi connection but you don't need the connection to open and read documents. 

In fact, if you turn off the wifi connection for general reading, you won't have to charge the battery as often.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> I have never used a kindle. I have one of the first iPads. Absolutely love it. Worth every cent and then some. I have an app called Knit Companion on it. Great for knitting and crocheting! Internet super easy to get on if you have wifi access. I vote iPad.


Okay, thank you. Reading the next comment about the Fire, I would imagine that I could save things in some kind of app and then not turn on the internet? Do you know if this is possible? Or would I have to use a "Notepad" on the IPAD which does not have picts?


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

quote]

Okay, thank you. Reading the next comment about the Fire, I would imagine that I could save things in some kind of app and then not turn on the internet? Do you know if this is possible? Or would I have to use a "Notepad" on the IPAD which does not have picts?[/quote]

For the Kindle, I use a free app called Evernote which is on both the laptop and Kindle. I drop documents (even Web pages) into Evernote on the laptop. It synchronizes with the Kindle. I can rearrange the documents in the Notebook (like folders with names). It's easy to use. I believe that there are other apps that do the same thing.

Every time I make changes on the laptop version, the Kindle updates to match. Very cool.

And no, you do not have to use the internet to access documents once they are on the Kindle. I'm sure the iPad does the same.


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

I've been wondering how to put patterns on the Kindle Fire. Any other ways? I think having patterns on the Kindle would be a good back up when traveling in case the paper pattern goes astray.


----------



## Hollyrn (Sep 22, 2011)

I have both and prefer the iPad for patterns. Easier to read as the screen is bigger. The kindle is more portable and I use that more for traveling. You can print off the iPad if needed. It has air technology and I have printed stuff at the library. Check Apple store. We bought mine as a refurbished model and saved $100.00


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a kindle (not kindle fire). I was hoping to use it for knitting. But find it too small to read. So I enlarge the writing, but the whole page doesn't fit on the page then, which means having to scroll the page- not easy to follow the row you are on then, unless it's a very simple pattern.

I am now thinking of an ipad, but that is a very long way in the future as the cost difference is vast.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> I have a kindle (not kindle fire). I was hoping to use it for knitting. But find it too small to read. So I enlarge the writing, but the whole page doesn't fit on the page then, which means having to scroll the page- not easy to follow the row you are on then, unless it's a very simple pattern.
> 
> I am now thinking of an ipad, but that is a very long way in the future as the cost difference is vast.


Yes on cost. I am concerned about the screen size. Thank you.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

I have a Nook tablet and use it for knitting patterns, I make sure all my patterns are pdf files before I transfer them from the PC to the Nook.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Hollyrn said:


> I have both and prefer the iPad for patterns. Easier to read as the screen is bigger. The kindle is more portable and I use that more for traveling. You can print off the iPad if needed. It has air technology and I have printed stuff at the library. Check Apple store. We bought mine as a refurbished model and saved $100.00


I want to load patterns from the web on the IPAD or Kindle Fire directly to IPAD or Kindle Fire. No computer use at all! Possible

:?:


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Lovinknittin said:


> I need to know. I cannot print patterns so I need to buy something to put my patterns on and leave beside me when knitting.
> 
> Would it be wiser for me to get an IPAD or a Kindle Fire? I also want to surf the Net and do email. I would like a camera but in the future, I may get a small computer that would have that.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this question. It is something i'm thinking about too. And thank you for all the answers. I have an imac which is great, so am leaning toward the apple. I've bookmarked this and so can revisit it when ready to purchase.

One question I have . Does anyone use their laptop for knitting with...i.e with you tube tutorials etc and patterns? My DH is leaning more toward that than a tablet..


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

martyr said:


> Lovinknittin said:
> 
> 
> > I need to know. I cannot print patterns so I need to buy something to put my patterns on and leave beside me when knitting.
> ...


----------



## MarisW (Mar 10, 2012)

martyr said:


> Thank you for posting this question. It is something i'm thinking about too. And thank you for all the answers. I have an imac which is great, so am leaning toward the apple. I've bookmarked this and so can revisit it when ready to purchase.
> 
> One question I have . Does anyone use their laptop for knitting with...i.e with you tube tutorials etc and patterns? My DH is leaning more toward that than a tablet..


I use my tablet often when knitting using YouTube videos. It's so easy to watch and learn while knitting. I. Use a different tablet, a Samsung Galaxy Tablet, but I'm sure the experience is the same. You can watch, pause it, try it yourself, and pick right back up with the video without losing your place. As for patterns, you can store tons of patterns, many downloaded straight off the Internet. As mentioned before, you can easily zoom in super close to see a chart or other instructions, even details on a stitch pattern in a picture.

I highly recommend a tablet. They give you the convenience of a computer in a far more portable form.


----------



## Amaw (Nov 7, 2011)

My vote is for kindle fiire all the way!... Anything I can download is kept on it until I decide to delete it..the screen is a great size and can be zoomed...smaller and much cheaper than my son's I tablet... bookmarked web pages are easily accessed later...I also have a 10" little netbook type laptop...only use it for printing things and typing full pages of things...


----------



## Retiredinpa (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes you can load patterns directly from the web to an iPad. I use iBooks to open and save them. Or you can bookmark the site and go back to it. I've never seen let alone used a Kindle but I vote iPad all the way!


----------



## jraphi (Nov 12, 2011)

DEfinately the IPAD;but the newone. The colors are brighter as is the picture clearer and much sharper. I had the original and updated. What a difference!   
Judi


----------



## jonesy57 (Apr 10, 2012)

definitely an iPad I keep all my knitting/beading projects on my iPad.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hollyrn said:


> I have both and prefer the iPad for patterns. Easier to read as the screen is bigger. The kindle is more portable and I use that more for traveling. You can print off the iPad if needed. It has air technology and I have printed stuff at the library. Check Apple store. We bought mine as a refurbished model and saved $100.00


How can you print off the Ipad? I have the original version.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I vote for the IPAD. I have the original version and use it all the time. I know I can print off of it, I just don't know how to just yet. 
If you have WIFI, after knitting you can watch a movie on Netflix or play "Words with Friends." Life is good.....


----------



## Retiredinpa (Sep 25, 2011)

I've wondered about printing from the iPad too. I'm sure there is an ap for that!


----------



## Suecq (May 9, 2011)

I have a Kindle and use it for reading. I also have a Tablet (not an I-Pad) that has the Android operating system. I use it to store all my patterns. It is so easy to read the pattern and use a chart on the tablet. I have a Toshiba Thrive.. It has a USB port so I can use an external had drive or a thumb drive to store my patterns and only have the ones I am actually using on the Tablet. I can surf the web, play games, read books, take pictures, the list just goes on. It was also less expensdive than the I-pad.


----------



## suzagrace9 (Aug 15, 2011)

I use my Kindle Fire all the time for my patterns. I like the fact that you can enlarge the pattern so it is easier to see.


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

I got an IPad a couple months ago and I LOVE it!! I am hardly on the. computer any more... I use it for everything! Store all my patterns, surf the web, email, camera, games etc. love it for knitting because it is so portable .... Watch you tube videos and practice anywhere. It even picks up my Kindle books, and as it is in color (which my older Kindle isn't), I've bought an electronic copy of a knitting reference book.

Have no problem typing on it. Love that you have a split keyboard option, so if you are familiar with using a Blackberry type device, there is no learning curve. Printing from the iPad is easy if you have a compatible printer. It uses "air" technology. If you go the iPad route I highly recommend the book iPad2 - THe Missing Manual. ( I'm sure they are probably updating for the new iPad3). I have that stored on mine and refer to it when I can't remember how to do something ... Very well written and easy to understand.


----------



## dsimp4 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have an iPad2, that's where I stow, print, and read patterns from w pics most of my knitting. I actually prefer it over the computer. I also have the Nook tablet for traveling, but my favorite of the two is th iPad. It's so easy to save patterns w/ pics and so easy to work from either on or off the Internet. Enjoy .


----------



## Lynn Joyce (Dec 16, 2011)

The IPad really does it ALL! Is so easy and it downloads everything,is easy to read + see. I use it for all my knitting- never use my laptop EXCEPT to print but the IPad can be your piece of paper in your lap doing patterns! I promise once you have one you will never be the same. Worth every saved penny! Buy the first edition if you don't care about a camera!


----------



## sharnkay (Feb 26, 2011)

Lovinknittin said:


> PapillonThreads said:
> 
> 
> > TurtleEmz said:
> ...


I would vote for the new IPad. The Internet is very easy to use, you can store patterns in pdf format to open even when not connected to the internet, and a great app I use is called annotate.neu, which you use to make notes on your pattern to keep your place, make changes, etc., just like you would on a paper pattern. Also the new ipad has a nice camera, so you have pretty much all you need in one package.


----------



## KanFan (Mar 10, 2012)

I have an IPad and a Nook. I like the IPad better. The last time I went to Barnes & Nobel the clerk asked me if I was "having any trouble with my Nook.". I wasn't, but he told me the Nook usually last about two years. I don't know how long the IPads last. I save everything each time I sync with ICloud and I can transfer from the Nook to the IPad. B. & N. maintains my library.
KanFan


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

I have an i pad and love it especially the portability of it.
I use either i books or more recently dropbox to store patterns, photos etc. And if you have dropbox on both your computer and i pad, and download say a pattern it will automatically load on both computer and i pad. I love it


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I have both a Nook and an IPad..find that the Nook is really much better for knitting patterns as I can put a 32 G chip in it and have all my patterns on that, take out the chip and update from my computer anytime I wish. No chip in the IPad. Wish the IPad 3 had that seems to me that is the only problem with the IPad.


----------



## shealynnmarie (Oct 1, 2011)

I am so glad you guys opened up this question. I have a lot of PDF knitting patterns on my computer and want them on my IPAD and don't know how to get them there. What app have you used to view them. where do I put them to down load to the ipad. I have the IPad 1 and would like to have this for strickly knitting and books.


----------



## Hummingbird Haven (Oct 7, 2011)

I love my iPad! Great for patterns and super fast for Internet. I keep it next to while knitting all the time.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

How easily you can access the internet depends on where you live and what service is available to you. Any broadband service is the best, and fastest. Cost is another factor, which depends on where you live. Do your research over the phone is best where you can talk to a real person on installation questions and etc. You may not have many to choose from. I for instance only have two satilite services,given through a local provider. And I am not way out in the country. If you are in a larger city, you will have more options. I will say, try not to have to sign contracts, but beginning service you are most often forced to, and for the most part with major providers, you get fabulous deals for the first year or even two. There is a lot out there for some, but you have to do your homework for your area.



Lovinknittin said:


> PapillonThreads said:
> 
> 
> > TurtleEmz said:
> ...


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

Lovinknittin said:


> I need to know. I cannot print patterns so I need to buy something to put my patterns on and leave beside me when knitting.
> 
> Would it be wiser for me to get an IPAD or a Kindle Fire? I also want to surf the Net and do email. I would like a camera but in the future, I may get a small computer that would have that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

My sister-in-law has the IPad and I loved it. I bought the Kindle Fire because it was half the price. I am sorry I didn't spent the money and go with the IPad.

Maisy


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I have the Kindle Fire and I download patterns. The ipad does have a bigger screen and a built in camera. Before you make your choice I would look at others like the Toshbia Thribe or the Samsung tablet.


----------



## Geminicreationz (Nov 1, 2011)

I use my iPad. It has a bigger s Rene then a Kindle fire.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Just bought the ipad 3 and don't know how to put knitting patterns on it. They are now in thumb drives or in my PC documents folder. Help, please.


----------



## SusanwiseWoman (Jan 30, 2012)

I love my iPad for patterns and use an app called Notibility for downloading PDF files. It allows you to annotate the pattern and save them. Susan


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

Im have an ipad and love it. I'm still learning about it and now have to figure out how to put my own patterns on it. Help.


----------



## Gamquilter (Dec 29, 2011)

iPad 2 user...best thing I ever owned.....the utube videos for knitting can teach you everything you ever wanted to know about knitting( and everything else in the world). Also vote for the app Evernote . And the fact that you can touch the screen to place any web site right on your desk top with icon to return to that page is the best thing I ever used.......You can also put PDF patterns on your book shelf in iBooks which is free.....as many apps are....


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

We recently got an Ipad2. The price on the Ipad2 was lowered $100 from $499 to $399 when the 3rd version came available. Of course, by the time you get all the extras (cover, screen cover, etc.) and extended warranty, the price is much higher than Kindle Fire or Nook. One thing to consider - Ipad2 has a camera and takes videos as well. In the long run that saves $$$. DH really love ours - and has completely taken it over. I still am interested in Kindle Fire or Nook as I am not a techie queen - my needs are simple. IMHO they are all great. It all boils down to what you want and how much you wish to spend.


----------



## NETeri (Dec 9, 2011)

I also have an ipad and rarely do I use my desktop PC now that I have the ipad, it can do everything I can do on my desktop. I have downloaded many patterns for future use and am able to watch videos for instructions. The zooming capabilites make it perfect to look at directions or sample stiches close up. Love the ipad, wouldn't use anything else for knitting help or patterns. I do have an ereader similar to the kindle but screen size makes it difficult to use for knitting.


----------



## Mandonan (Nov 7, 2011)

Enter my vote for the iPad! I have had the iPad 2 for over a year and use it almost exclusively. I read my library books on it too. I use Dropbox to store my patterns. The great thing is, I have Dropbox on my phone too so when I'm in the yarn store I can draw up my pattern to be sure I get the proper amounts of yarn and supplies! Evernote works too, I used that before I found Dropbox. I think it is easier to organize them on Dropbox. If I find a pattern that I love that is not in PDF I can go to the computer and convert to PDF. You won't be sorry if you buy the iPad. Since the new iPad came out, I think the iPad 2 is $399.00 and worth every penny. Oh, it has a built in camera so you can take a photo and email or post it immediately!


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

Son just bought an iPad 2 in Walmart, 32GB, $399 I believe he said and $100 for a cover which also has a regular little keypad to type on should you like to use it. It really depends on what one plans on doing with any tablet. Mine was strictly going to be used for storing knitting patterns on, something smaller that I could carry in my knitting tote bag so I went with a Nook Color then bought the Nook Touch which I love. I bought a 32GB chip and everything is stored on that, 7" screen, it is such a quick easy reference tool for me. Sheri


----------



## mommajulie (Dec 24, 2011)

I have a kindle fire and use it all the time, and cheaper works great.


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Does this mean that if it is fully charged that I could use it on the train, in the car while travelling. Sounds like it would be much easier to manage than paper patterns


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

I recently bought a 32GB iPad2 (refurbished from an Apple store). My DH has a Vizio (just bought a second one at Costco for $189). I am very disappointed with the iPad2 and wish I would have saved a lot of money and bought myself the Vizio. Vizio is a much better value, size, weight, etc. and seems to do just as much or more than the iPad2. I don't understand what all the hype is about these iPads! The Vizio is much more user-friendly than the iPad2. I'm hoping that I see another side to the iPad2 that I haven't seen yet, but I don't think so. Just weighed my iPad2 with the cover/keyboard - 41.5 oz and big; Vizio with cover is 29.2 and 7" vs 10" on the iPad2. BIG difference IMHO


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Lovinknittin said:


> PapillonThreads said:
> 
> 
> > TurtleEmz said:
> ...


Agree, don't know about Kindle Fire but love, love, love my IPad -- and it's "only" version 1. Very easy to get on the Internet and if you have a wireless printer you can set up your own wireless network in your home. I sit in the living room and when I want to print something (printer is upstairs), it's easy peasy. I went top end -- highest amount of memory and both wireless and 3G capability. (Maybe the new ones are 4G.). I want the new one just because but can't think of an excuse for spending the money!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

IPad for sure. It will not only serve your purpose but also contains a wealth of information. You can buy a refurbished one through Mac.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

IPad for sure. It will not only serve your purpose but contains a wealth of information, You can buy a refurbished one cheaper on Mac.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

http://www.knitty.com

http://www.pdfonfly.com

These are the 2 sites I use for converting patterns to PDF so I can save them in iBooks or Goodreader, both free apps on iPad. I prefer Goodreader, as I can rename the files to be more descriptive (some of the PDFs are just labelled with numbers). Also, there are LOTS of free knitting apps on iPad.

I didn't have to sign a contract for Internet access. It's primarily wireless with option to buy a month's worth of 3G right on the iPad. I do that for traveling.


----------



## dsimp4 (Nov 24, 2011)

In order to download them on your iPad go to the Internet address where you found them on your computer, bring up this address in your iPad, at the top right corner on your iPad screen there is a curved arrow, tap that arrow, it will bring up a screen of options, tap the one that says save to home screen or download to home page, tap it. The file will be saved to your app icons with a new icon. If you want to make a file called say for instance patterns, once you have more than a couple of these files all you do is hold your finger on one of the icons, all of your icons will have an X in the top left corner and start to shake, take one icon and place it on top of another one, it will open a file if you tap on the X on the right side of the line where it automatically names the file you can rename the file, like I did Patterns, knitting, hats, sweaters, etc., whatever name you want for that file. Each file holds I think 20 of these apps in it. When your done with that just tap your menu button at the bottom of your iPad to go back to your home screen. It's very easy and is quickly done. If you have anymore questions just let me know, I can probably talk you thru the steps for saving files to your iPad. Have a good time. Right now I probably have about 200 patterns saved on my iPad at any given time. When I get too many I go back and download my patterns to my computer so as to free up space on my iPad. Hope this helps, Debbie


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

if you have a IPad would you still need a laptop ,I have a laptop and an IPOd touch I was wondering if I should get an IPad or is this one to many toys I love playing with my Ipod touch and have just figured out how to import patterns to an app JKnit, is there an better app out there, I figured there must be an easier way any help out there thank you


----------



## Wildercrafter (Feb 9, 2011)

I have a Kendle Fire and I love it for patterns, counters, email, web searches. I wouldn't trade it for anything and love love the colors.


----------



## Augusta (Nov 26, 2011)

Screen size is my main concern with the Kindle or any other smallish e-reader. Usually you want to see the live stitches in a row as well as "where you are going" in the pattern. If you want to knit from patterns--probably the ipad is the way to go.

You can store patterns on the smaller e-readers, but you would have to enlarge the view to see stitch details and shrink it back and scroll to view the rest of the row--not very helpful when knitting and your attention needs to be on the thread in your hands. Hope these thoughts help in your selection.

Happy knitting!


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you so much, Debbie. You've added a dimension to my ipad use!


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

dsimp4 said:


> In order to download them on your iPad go to the Internet address where you found them on your computer, bring up this address in your iPad, at the top right corner on your iPad screen there is a curved arrow, tap that arrow, it will bring up a screen of options, tap the one that says save to home screen or download to home page, tap it. The file will be saved to your app icons with a new icon. If you want to make a file called say for instance patterns, once you have more than a couple of these files all you do is hold your finger on one of the icons, all of your icons will have an X in the top left corner and start to shake, take one icon and place it on top of another one, it will open a file if you tap on the X on the right side of the line where it automatically names the file you can rename the file, like I did Patterns, knitting, hats, sweaters, etc., whatever name you want for that file. Each file holds I think 20 of these apps in it. When your done with that just tap your menu button at the bottom of your iPad to go back to your home screen. It's very easy and is quickly done. If you have anymore questions just let me know, I can probably talk you thru the steps for saving files to your iPad. Have a good time. Right now I probably have about 200 patterns saved on my iPad at any given time. When I get too many I go back and download my patterns to my computer so as to free up space on my iPad. Hope this helps, Debbie


...........................................
Can you upgrade the memory with a memory chip? Sheri


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

iPad. I hardly ever use my laptop anymore. The battery has about a 10 hour life, and I just download patterns to iBooks. I eve got a new wireless printer so I could print from my iPad. I love my iPad. My husband surprised me with it for Christmas and says its become attached to me permanently.


----------



## DottieH (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks to all for a lot of great info. I have an iPad 2, that I just love. I'm sorry I can't help answer the original question, as I am really new to 
" techie" stuff! I asked my sons for SOME kind of " computer toy", as I finally decided I needed to enter the 21 st century in technology! I described what I thought I would like the "toy" to do, and, this is what they decided was the best choice. I didn't want them to spend so much, but also didn't want to waste any amount on something that would not do what I wanted, and would end up on a shelf, or need replacement with ANOTHER " toy". 

I call it a "toy" as kids seem to have every electronic " toy" available to them, and I wanted one too!!! My " toy" was a combination of Birthday and Mother's Day from my three sons.


----------



## DottieH (Mar 2, 2012)

Sorry, I forgot on my earlier post , that I have made lots of notes re suggestions for apps, and storing patterns. Thanks so much to all !


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

I have the ipad 2 and love it. I have a few free knitting apps and save patterns on them as well as ibooks. I e-mailed pdf patterns from my pc and opened them on my ipad and saved them to Knitting companion, or Jknit or iBooks. There is a big price difference between ipad and kindle but ipad has more uses. (I Love the camera, & facetime phone)I am sure you'll enjoy either one but I think the ipad is more versitile and has a bigger screen.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> if you have a IPad would you still need a laptop ,I have a laptop and an IPOd touch I was wondering if I should get an IPad or is this one to many toys I love playing with my Ipod touch and have just figured out how to import patterns to an app JKnit, is there an better app out there, I figured there must be an easier way any help out there thank you


I would love to just keep the iPad and forget the computer, as I hardly use it any more. However, the iPad and other of these little devices don't support Adobe Flash, which is needed to open a lot of sites (apparently this is Adobe's policy -- dumb, I think). I never even was aware of that program as it is on the computer and the issue never comes up. Also, I would want a larger keyboard for certain uses, and I have yet to find a good word processing app on the iPad.


----------



## knitnsing (Apr 15, 2012)

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE my Ipad. I use it every day. I even keep it in my purse when I am yarn shopping in case I need to look something up. You will be very happy with it.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi,
I personally own a 'Kindle 2' & my husband has an 'IPAD 2'......

I would recommend the IPAD over the Kindle, I find that the Kindle is OK for reading a book, but otherwise I do NOT recommend it...... too small to be convenient for patterns, etc....

The 'IPAD 2' or '3' would be fantastic for keeping photos, patterns & charts for knitting or crocheting.......

p.s. As far as I know you cannot print from any of the KINDLEs.
I know for sure that you cannot print from the KINDLE 2.....

and for sure: YOU CAN PRINT FROM THE IPADs......

INHO, CBCarol


----------



## ydrice (Apr 15, 2012)

i bough an ipad a few months ago and absolutely love it, worth every penny, i download knitting and sewing patterns all the time, love it


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

I just found a kindle app for my laptop. I am using it a lot. Don't feel like I need another electronic device. I have an IPOD. My laptop is so convenient, I am on it several times a day. I was thrilled to find the kindle app. Let us know which one you decide upon.


----------



## LuvmyDoxies (Jan 18, 2012)

Love my iPad. I have the original, soon to be purchasing the newest version. I copy my patterns into what is called Evernote so when I go to my yarn shop I have all the info I need. I also purchased the AT & T's wifi for $15.00 a month and don't have to worry about connecting through someone else's wifi. That's not safe. So I can take it anywhere. I will be taking it to Europe this fall and will set it up so I can use it Internationally while I'm gone.
My husband has the mid range Kindle and uses it for reading. My sister got the Kindle Fire to be able to do multiple things. She can't read her books outside because it doesn't have e-ink. She's upset about that. She's considering the iPad. Mt husband always reminds me, "You get what you pay for." I tell him I believe that is most often the case for yarn too.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a galaxy tab that my dh bought through Verizon. It has a camera and internet. It also has emails and many other features. You also can get a car charger for it and the keyboard. It was $199 (not sure if it was on sale or not) and the internet with taxes is $52 a month. The camera takes really good pictures, Its very easy to use and they also have apps for it. You can always check into that. Now I also have a laptop that I get my internet off the galaxy. Good Luck in your searching

Buttons


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

shealynnmarie said:


> I am so glad you guys opened up this question. I have a lot of PDF knitting patterns on my computer and want them on my IPAD and don't know how to get them there. What app have you used to view them. where do I put them to down load to the ipad. I have the IPad 1 and would like to have this for strickly knitting and books.


You could e-mail them to yourself as a PDF attachment then put them where ever you want on your i-Pad....jj


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

msusanc said:


> jeanbess said:
> 
> 
> > if you have a IPad would you still need a laptop ,I have a laptop and an IPOd touch I was wondering if I should get an IPad or is this one to many toys I love playing with my Ipod touch and have just figured out how to import patterns to an app JKnit, is there an better app out there, I figured there must be an easier way any help out there thank you
> ...


Totally agree...very awkward to "type" on the I-Pad and the Adobe Flash is an issue. My pc use has decreased a LOT since I got the I-Pad.....jj


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

I use an iPad 2 for just about everything, e mail, Skype surfing, banking, eBay, reading, playing games, u tube music, I have the wifi only version and use it mostly at home but also anywhere there is free wifi like cafes McDonald's. All my knitting patterns are on it along with recipes, pictures, contacts birthdays, appointments. It comes with an app called iBook and a lot of knitting/crochet patterns are in PDF and can be saved straight into it and those that can't I copy and paste into 'pages' and save them there. The only thing I would say is back everything up to a pc now and again cos if I ever lost it........lol! My laptop sits forlornly on a shelf and only comes out for things that need flash player. You would be surprised how quickly you can type using one finger too after a while.... You will have guessed I like my iPad ! )


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

I have an iPad and love it. I surf the web anytime (using wi-fi) including KP. I use it for patterns as well because I also do not have printer. The iPad screen is larger than the kindle fire. My DIL has the kindle fire and really likes it.


----------



## Gwen Webster (Nov 1, 2011)

I use my Acer Android and it has all the features you want. It cost less than an Ipad if that is of any use to you - you might look into them as well. LOVE mine and spend lot of time with it more's the problem!! lol


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

Lovinknittin said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> > I have never used a kindle. I have one of the first iPads. Absolutely love it. Worth every cent and then some. I have an app called Knit Companion on it. Great for knitting and crocheting! Internet super easy to get on if you have wifi access. I vote iPad.
> ...


I use my Kindle App on my iPad to store my PDFs of patterns. The kindle app on the iPad is free and very easy to use.


----------



## JoyceLofton (Feb 17, 2012)

Lovinknittin said:


> I need to know. I cannot print patterns so I need to buy something to put my patterns on and leave beside me when knitting.
> 
> Would it be wiser for me to get an IPAD or a Kindle Fire? I also want to surf the Net and do email. I would like a camera but in the future, I may get a small computer that would have that.
> 
> ...


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

I also have the Acer Iconia 500 android tablet. I love it. I download patterns easy, simply tap on the download on the page you're on and it does. Kindle screen is smaller, but also android and less expensive.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

msusanc said:


> jeanbess said:
> 
> 
> > if you have a IPad would you still need a laptop ,I have a laptop and an IPOd touch I was wondering if I should get an IPad or is this one to many toys I love playing with my Ipod touch and have just figured out how to import patterns to an app JKnit, is there an better app out there, I figured there must be an easier way any help out there thank you
> ...


There is some app for iPad that is like word processing but I don't know the name of it. It costs $19.95. My DIL has it. I'll find out the name and post it when I do.


----------



## crafter5 (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't have a kindle or an I pad , but I use my blackberry playbook for my knitting & surfing the web . I have an app on it where I can write anything & they make a patttern for me to knit with . Comes in handy when you want to add a name .


----------



## dsimp4 (Nov 24, 2011)

You're welcome, Enjoy!


----------



## Sharky (Mar 7, 2012)

the iPad and iPhone are both great for downloading patterns. Not all patterns have the PDF option. So I copy them and put them on either notes or pages, an app. There is an app that converts files to PDF, but I havent tried it yet. I can get my email on the desktop pc and print it there. Yes, we have 3 printers. One for the desktop, one for wireless laptops before we got apple iPads ad iPhones, and the HP that is suppose to be wireless compatible for apple products. 

The real problem lies with a compatible printer to print from iPad or iPhone. You have to get a printer specifically compatible to apple products. We got an HP, there are a few others other than the hps. The apple site can explain it. What you can do is send the pattern to your email and print it out on a regular printer. This all makes my head spin, because it is fun to to use the touch screens. apple products run on an entirely different program than windows. I think Samsung's touchscreen is compatible to windows. It is cheaper too. There are quite a few knitting apps available for iPhone and iPad. my husband uses the iPad 2 to do most of his research for his book, but our daughter bought him the Mac Air laptop that does read Microsoft office, our daughter bought that software but then we had to get a piece of equipment to put the DVD on to copy to the Mac Air because the Mac Air doesn't have a DVD drive. 

You can get same knitting apps for Mac Air as iPad/iPhone. Our setup starts with the desktop that is the control center for the modem/linksys. We are wireless. That means we can use the iPad/iPhone laptops anywhere in the house. I have a wireless printer for the windows driven laptop but it is not compatible with apple products, so we got the HP which I was just hooking up yesterday. You are suppose to be able to print from your iPhone from anywhere--we'll see . After I turned it on the second printed page jammed 'somewhere' while the printer was self installing it's software. After working setting this thing up (had to the parts together without any instructions--that is my luck not yours. 

The easiest and less costly is to go with a windows pc/laptop and printer if you have. You can get windows printers anywhere from $60 and up. But then you dont have the fun of the touchscreen. Check out the newest model Samsung. We were going to get it--then daughter gave DH the Mac Air for Christmas. It is very powerful. 

I have used my iPhone to read easy patterns, maybe a little tedious but ok for small stuff like dishcloths. 

So that is only my experience, could be all wrong, but did the best I could with what we have. The HP lies in wait to give my nothing but grief this afternoon when I attempt the installation finish.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

I too use an IPad all the time to look things up. The difference is cost may be something to consider but frankly I love the IPad!


----------



## Mandonan (Nov 7, 2011)

My ipad2 doesn't have wifi that I pay for each month. We are wireless at home and my cell phone has a hot spot for those other times i want to use it. Works flawlessly and no extra bill! And of course there are lots of free wireless areas. I won't use the public wife's for banking, etc either, just use the hotspot. My kids got me a wireless keyboard to use with it, works flawlessly!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Try writing the pattern on graph paper. Just do it line by line. It really helps.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Loramarin said:


> I have the ipad 2 and love it. I have a few free knitting apps and save patterns on them as well as ibooks. I e-mailed pdf patterns from my pc and opened them on my ipad and saved them to Knitting companion, or Jknit or iBooks. There is a big price difference between ipad and kindle but ipad has more uses. (I Love the camera, & facetime phone)I am sure you'll enjoy either one but I think the ipad is more versitile and has a bigger screen.


Loramarin 
in JKnit I can get my pattern into the library but how do you get it into knit project do you happen to knoe thanks Jean


----------



## dsimp4 (Nov 24, 2011)

I've never heard of JKnit, what is it and where do I find it?? Let me see if I can figure it out and if I can I'll let you know ok?? Debbie


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

dsimp4 said:


> I've never heard of JKnit, what is it and where do I find it?? Let me see if I can figure it out and if I can I'll let you know ok?? Debbie


it is an app in ITune I have it on my IPod touch you can down load patterns into it and there is a yellow line to show you were you are and a counter I like it there is just a view things I do not know how to work


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for your input on this subject. This is very helpful, as are all of your posts.


----------



## dsimp4 (Nov 24, 2011)

I discovered I've got it on my iPhone too, but I can't seem to make it work either, sorry I'm not much help here. I'll keep playing with it and I'll let you know if I figure it out.


----------



## btb462 (Feb 5, 2012)

I am glad someone asked this question because I am thinking on the same line. I have a Kindle and ordered a Kindle Fire but did not like so sent it back. It is heavier than the regular Kindle and the glare was to much. So I will be looking into the ipad for sure. I am now trying to download an e-book on "Fire Isle" knitting on my laptop. I am having a problem getting it to download. It has videos along with it so I think that might be the problem. We are working on the problem. If anyone knows how to download this please let me know. 

Happy knitting


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

The iPad, without a doubt! It has a much larger screen than the Kindle Fire. I have an iPad-type tablet and a Nook Tablet (a reader equivalent to a Kindle Fire). Size wise for reading a pattern, I'll take the the iPad any day. You want the larger tablet/iPad for a pattern. I know people use their kindles, but I can't, not large enough for patterns. I read books on my Nook all the time, but a pattern doesn't work well on one for me. It could partley be because of my vision and age that's the problem. Personally, I'd say get a laptop, and you can easily print from it. I would get a Kindle or Nook only for reading a book, but not for patterns. The i-pad/tablet would be much better than a Kindle (for me, at least), but a computer would be best because you can essentially hit "print" and have a printed copy. Laptops are relatively inexpensive now and have wireless capability so you don't have to worry about cables or desks. You need to make sure your printer has wireless capability as well. My laptop goes on my lap and has since the day I first had one, about 15 years ago. The tablets are much better to read from, but none beat a paper copy of a pattern so you can write on it, make comments and check where you are. When I'm finished with a printed pattern, I toss it because I keep a copy saved on my computer and the paper has scribbling all over it. You can't really scribble on a reader or a tablet, but a tablet is much easier to read from because of its size. 
My biggest complaints are about the patterns that are not in electronic format and cannot be reformatted so they can be more easily read. I cannot read a row that is broken up into 2 or more lines. When that happens to an electronic pattern, I reformat it. If you are using a reader and can find an electronic pattern you like, all the rows are going to be on multiple lines so they can be squeezed onto the screen. As I said, it may be a vision thing for me, although it's partly a processing problem (brain doesn't work to translate multiple lines to one knitting row), so I always head to the printer and use landscape for long rows or even 14" paper so I can get each row on its own line. 
Last year, I debated a long time about whether to get a reader or a tablet and finally decided on a reader. Bad decision. I like it but it doesn't have the features of a tablet which is what I should have bought then. However, the tablet could not replace my computer because I do too much reformatting of my patterns on it. I know my word processing software backwards and forwards, and I couldn't use it on a tablet like I can on the laptop. 
So, what shoud you do? Who knows and you have to accept that you might make the wrong decision. Also, you can't forget that many patterns are not electronic and you can't get them for any electronic device. Bummer. Also, the keyboard on a laptop is oh so much easier to use than a touch screen of any kind.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

I dont have either of those, but the Dell Insperion is a small lap top and you should be able to move your pattern just by scrolling, it has a camera in it,(we used to skype my Uncle in FL, it worked as a video phone.) You can surf the net as you would with any computer.

My sister got it at QVC. I dont know if they still have them or not.

Here is a link, they offer flex pay on all their computers.

http://www.qvc.com/cgen/render.aspx/Computers?qp=class|1115&level=2&walk.yah=0103-1115

Also I loaded Foxit Reader onto my laptop, it allows you to make notes on your pattern or mark where you stop or started. I am sure most any laptop would work


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Knitress, I have a question about your camera. If you use it for a video-phone, it faces toward you. Does it also have one that faces away from you? If not, you can't really use it as a camera for taking photos. It can be done, but not well and not easily. The iPad and other tablets that have cameras, have them facing away from you so you can use it as a camera. I don't know if the Kindle Fire does or not. My Nook doesn't, so if the Kindle Fire does, that's a feature that's missing on the Nook. I always have my phone with me and it does have a camera on it, a very good one, so I don't need it on a tablet or reader. But, if it were there, I'd use it! I quite using a camera when the phone cameras became as capable as they now are.


Knitress said:


> I dont have either but the Dell Insperion is a small lap top and you should be able to move your pattern just by scrolling, it has a camera in it,(we used to skype my Uncle in FL, it worked as a video phone.) You can surf the net as you would with any computer. It also has a camera facing me to use as a video phone, but I make sure it's turned off. I don't want video conversations!
> 
> 
> Knitress said:
> ...


----------



## yellowrose741 (Mar 3, 2011)

What program or app are you using on your iPad to save your patterns and then view them? Thanks



TurtleEmz said:


> I don't know about Kindle, but I do have an iPad and use it all the time for my knitting projects. I keep patterns and pictures in my iPad and when I'm working a chart it's really great because I can zoom in on the row I'm working - no eye strain, no crossing over to another row. I love it! I use it for everything, email, surfing the net, copying pattern instructions and photos of things I'd like to knit, and when I can't knit another stitch of dark lace I play games! :lol:
> Good luck with your decision.


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

So I have rad about Knit Speaker an app for I-pad products I believe.
You might want to look into that.
It's inexpensive under 10.00 and you program it to speak the pattern to you in what ever cadance you want.
I don' have one but there was an article in my recent knitting magazine.
ust look it up on-line.
Good luck, Robin


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

I use my MacBook pro for downloading ebooks (knitting and reading) and have a huge file of patterns. Then I got an iPad through school that I can use for personal use. I have PDF patterns in iBooks. My DH just bought me an iPhone for my bday. I put current and possible future pattern in iBook so I can have them available when I run across a bargain. Also on my iPhone I can create an app for patterns that are on the web but not in PDF. Love them all!


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Mandonan--Can I ask you how you convert your patterns that aren't PDF into a PDF format. Thanks much


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

engteacher said:


> I use my MacBook pro for downloading ebooks (knitting and reading) and have a huge file of patterns. Love them all!


.........................................

I also have a MacBook PRO ..... and I have done the same thing..
In fact, I just ordered a digital Subscription for "Creative Knitting magazine" for $15.97 for one year & with it I was also able to download several years of back issues...... and I am just keeping them in my download files...... Really GREAT........
CBCarol


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

I have a Toshiba Thrive which my DH bought me for my birthday. He checked all the tablets out b4 buying and decided on this one because it has slots for an SD card as well as a flashdrive. I copied all my PDF patterns from my computer to my flashdrive and can now just plug it into my tablet (not using up any space on the tablet). it works just great.


----------



## Mandonan (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi Elin,
I have a MacBook Pro laptop and when I send a file to print it has a PDF option. I hit that and it gives me the choice to print the PDF or save it. I just save it to Dropbox. I can organize Dropbox for Babies, sweaters, scarfs, etc. I make my own categories. I really like it and have it on the Mac, the iPad and my phone. It is stored offsite at Dropbox and I can access it from any of my devices wherever I am. Works great when I shop etc, because I always have my info. on my phone. Hope this was helpful. Oh, Dropbox is a free app!


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Dropbox is my favourite also, so easy.
Also use joliprint on my main computer to convert patterns to pdf. Its a free download and so easy


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

I think that either would serve you well. Personally, I'd pick the Kindle Fire but that is just my own opinion.


----------



## btb462 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi MaryE, I do have a laptop "dell xps m140" and have patterns on it. When you say the pattern is to large for the ipad are you speaking of a graft pattern or typed one? I like for my patterns to be typed out because I have not yet learned how to keep my mind focused on the graft. Does an ipad have games?


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Elin said:


> Hi Mandonan--Can I ask you how you convert your patterns that aren't PDF into a PDF format. Thanks much


Pdfonfly.com Very easy.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

LuvmyDoxies said:


> Love my iPad. I have the original, soon to be purchasing the newest version. I copy my patterns into what is called Evernote so when I go to my yarn shop I have all the info I need. I also purchased the AT & T's wifi for $15.00 a month and don't have to worry about connecting through someone else's wifi. That's not safe. So I can take it anywhere. I will be taking it to Europe this fall and will set it up so I can use it Internationally while I'm gone.
> My husband has the mid range Kindle and uses it for reading. My sister got the Kindle Fire to be able to do multiple things. She can't read her books outside because it doesn't have e-ink. She's upset about that. She's considering the iPad. Mt husband always reminds me, "You get what you pay for." I tell him I believe that is most often the case for yarn too.


I don't think the iPad has the e-ink either, unless the newer ones do. Kindle reader is the one you can read outside.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

http://www.freepdfconvert.com/

This is the other site I use to convert files to PDF. Sometimes http://www.pdfonfly gets a little ornery.


----------



## Yarntherapy (Apr 3, 2012)

Just to throw something new into the mix, I requested and received a Kobo Touch for Christmas, (about $250 Cdn). I wanted it to hold my patterns so I could transport them to Knit N Chat. We always seem to talk about a pattern I have but it's at home. I also can load my ebooks on it as well (I am an avid reader) so now I am no longer without a book to read or a pattern. I am loading my patterns in pdf as it is easier to move between laptop and kobo. My son suggested a micro sd card which should hold all of my patterns. 
If you wish to use the Kobo for other things, it is in colour, You can watch you-tube, can go or download from the internet using just about any app you wish. You can also produce documents on the device. It does not have a camera but other than that it is good to go. 
As I said in the beginning, just another possibility. You need to decide which applications you need or want to use and which device will fit your need.


----------



## yellowrose741 (Mar 3, 2011)

thanks


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Retiredinpa said:


> I've wondered about printing from the iPad too. I'm sure there is an ap for that!


Yes there are several apps for that!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Here's my 2 cents worth--I have an iPad2 and a Nook Color. Since I got the iPad I don't use the Nook nearly as much. I find it easier to transfer patterns to my iPad and iPhone through iTunes than to do that on the Nook. The newer iPads (2 & 3) have both front and back cameras, but I've read that the one on the 3 is much better. I use my iPad every day in many ways. It's the best!


----------



## mpettitt (Feb 25, 2012)

I love, love my Ipad2. The iPad 3 just came out. I have all my patterns saved and I use it for My internet needs. I also use FaceTime to see my grand children who live 9 hours away. You will not be sorry if you go with an iPad. I also have the nook and kindle on my iPad.


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Interesting! I am thinking of a Kindle Fire for my Grand Daughter to play games and educational programs. Not for knitting patterns. I still prefer the paper patterns.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Our nine year old granddaughter has a Kindle Fire and uses it all the time. It's a great gift.


----------



## SassyToy1 (Mar 31, 2011)

There are 2 kinds of people. Ipad or apple heads and Droids. I prefer the IPad but my husband prefers his Galaxy Tablet. The kindle is really an ereader with the ability to use the internet but it isn't as friendly as a tablet or Ipad.


----------



## twinsmompat (Dec 28, 2011)

I have close to 200 crochet/knitting/jewelry-making books on my iPad that I take with me everywhere I go, even to appointments where I expect a waiting period. I always have my own magazines to read. Took the iPad on a 5-day cruise and did a lot of knitting. It is so easy to read (you can adjust size of print) and you can scroll and keep it right where you place is without having to mark or otherwise keep up with it. I can also do all my email, texting, internet shopping, picture taking and tweeking, plus literally hundreds of other personal and household functions, such as recipe books, personal finance and almost anything else I can do on my home computer. No question what is absolutely the best. The iPad is lightweight too so can easily carry in my purse. If I can answer any questions for you, you can inbox me and I'll be glad to answer any questions that might help you decide.


----------



## JoyceLofton (Feb 17, 2012)

Lovinknittin said:


> Hollyrn said:
> 
> 
> > I have both and prefer the iPad for patterns. Easier to read as the screen is bigger. The kindle is more portable and I use that more for traveling. You can print off the iPad if needed. It has air technology and I have printed stuff at the library. Check Apple store. We bought mine as a refurbished model and saved $100.00
> ...


Yes. I hit the email button. A list comes up. I pick ...add to home screen. Now it's on your home screen. Hold your finger on it for a few seconds. You can make a knitting pattern folder or move it into youve already created on your home screen. hope that makes sense.


----------



## JoyceLofton (Feb 17, 2012)

yellowrose741 said:


> What program or app are you using on your iPad to save your patterns and then view them? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I press the email icon and chose ..add to home screen. Once on the home screen I create a folder and put my patterns in a folder on the home screen. There may be other ways to save patterns but that's what I do.


----------



## JoyceLofton (Feb 17, 2012)

mzmom1 said:


> Retiredinpa said:
> 
> 
> > I've wondered about printing from the iPad too. I'm sure there is an ap for that!
> ...


Why do you need an app to print. I just hit the print button. I have an air print printer that prints from my iPhone 4s or iPad. The printer was only $89.


----------



## yellowrose741 (Mar 3, 2011)

OK, so I am not quite up to snuff yet. I have the new iPad and love it but want to use it for my knitting. How do you have your patterns on iTunes so that you can transfer them to your iPad? Help me please.



mzmom1 said:


> Here's my 2 cents worth--I have an iPad2 and a Nook Color. Since I got the iPad I don't use the Nook nearly as much. I find it easier to transfer patterns to my iPad and iPhone through iTunes than to do that on the Nook. The newer iPads (2 & 3) have both front and back cameras, but I've read that the one on the 3 is much better. I use my iPad every day in many ways. It's the best!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

SassyToy1 said:


> There are 2 kinds of people. Ipad or apple heads and Droids. I prefer the IPad but my husband prefers his Galaxy Tablet. The kindle is really an ereader with the ability to use the internet but it isn't as friendly as a tablet or Ipad.


Mine is pretty friendly. The only thing my DH can do on his tablet that I cannot do on on my Kindle Fire is take pictures.


----------



## JoyceLofton (Feb 17, 2012)

yellowrose741 said:


> OK, so I am not quite up to snuff yet. I have the new iPad and love it but want to use it for my knitting. How do you have your patterns on iTunes so that you can transfer them to your iPad? Help me please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have never gone thru iTunes. So far I have gone online and used only free patterns. When the pattern is up I email it to my home screen. When it's on my home screen. When I get multiple patterns you can hold yourfinger on one and drag it into snother to make a folder. After that, I can move patterns into my folder.


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

I have the Ipad 2 and I think it is wonderful. The Ipad 3 is coming out now, but it has many recalls for overheating. I would recommend getting the Ipad 1 or Ipad 2 because they will be cheaper since there is a new Ipad coming out and the Ipad 1 and 2 are just as good. Hope this could help!


----------



## yellowrose741 (Mar 3, 2011)

I only use free patterns too. YOur suggestion is perfect !!


JoyceLofton said:


> yellowrose741 said:
> 
> 
> > OK, so I am not quite up to snuff yet. I have the new iPad and love it but want to use it for my knitting. How do you have your patterns on iTunes so that you can transfer them to your iPad? Help me please.
> ...


----------



## yellowrose741 (Mar 3, 2011)

I have the new iPad and no prob with overheating. I surpasses the other pads by miles. Just my .02 worth.


Brianna9301 said:


> I have the Ipad 2 and I think it is wonderful. The Ipad 3 is coming out now, but it has many recalls for overheating. I would recommend getting the Ipad 1 or Ipad 2 because they will be cheaper since there is a new Ipad coming out and the Ipad 1 and 2 are just as good. Hope this could help!


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

martyr said:


> Lovinknittin said:
> 
> 
> > I need to know. I cannot print patterns so I need to buy something to put my patterns on and leave beside me when knitting.
> ...


__________________________

I use a HP Laptop that my sons gave me Christmas a year ago. I use a flashdrive to "save as", or copy patterns and pictures onto it and print out later.

Also have 3-ring binder notebooks to place the hard copy favorite patterns into i.e., "Baby Stuff", "Animals & Toys", "Afghans", "Kitchen & Bath", etc.).

My Laptop is used extensively to go to bookmarked sites in "Favorites" -- I created one called "Knitting" and another called "Crocheting". In each of those folders I created subfolders called "HowTos" -- where I add such sites as "YouTube Tutorials", etc. It really helps when I try out a new stitch pattern to be able to watch the tutorial as I am actually knitting.

There may be easier, speedier methods and faster, better models to use and accomplish the same goals . . . but this is what I have now, what I use, and it works just fine for me. One thing is certain ~ the best item/technology on the market now will surely become outdated and replaced with something else within 6 months to a year (or sometimes sooner) 

Jan


----------



## JoyceLofton (Feb 17, 2012)

janneygirl said:


> martyr said:
> 
> 
> > Lovinknittin said:
> ...


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Grannybear said:


> Does this mean that if it is fully charged that I could use it on the train, in the car while travelling. Sounds like it would be much easier to manage than paper patterns


Grannybear,
You absolutely can use your charged device(s) to read patterns while traveling. 
There are chargers that you can buy to charge your devices while traveling; (they resemble car phone chargers) and trains (at least the ones that I have been on recently) have outlets for you to use your AC adapters if necessary. So, you should never run out of "juice" while knitting...


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

Kindle fire does not have a camera. I don't think any of the other Kindles have one either.


----------



## robintheknitter (Feb 16, 2011)

I love my iPad!!! Have had the iPad for about 6 months and don't no what I would do without it. There are only a few things that it won't do that a computer can do. There is even an e-printer that one can get to print if need be and I guess that it costs less than $100. I don't print patterns anymore though. Everything is downloaded in PDF format from the net. I also have Good Reader, an iPad application that is absolutely wonderful! It has tools that you can use to underline, highlight, and does many other functions that help you keep your place in your knitting pattern. Good Reader only costs $4.99 so is a steal. My vote definitely goes to iPad. The battery lasts forever. Since I wasn't sure what type of iPad to get my son bought it for me (I paid him back because he recommended the wi-fi version. I got 16G of memory, now that I download magazines, patterns, and (my newest endeavor) podcasts, I am wondering if I should have gone bigger on that.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

robintheknitter said:


> I love my iPad!!! Have had the iPad for about 6 months and don't no what I would do without it. There are only a few things that it won't do that a computer can do. There is even an e-printer that one can get to print if need be and I guess that it costs less than $100. I don't print patterns anymore though. Everything is downloaded in PDF format from the net. I also have Good Reader, an iPad application that is absolutely wonderful! It has tools that you can use to underline, highlight, and does many other functions that help you keep your place in your knitting pattern. Good Reader only costs $4.99 so is a steal. My vote definitely goes to iPad. The battery lasts forever. Since I wasn't sure what type of iPad to get my son bought it for me (I paid him back because he recommended the wi-fi version. I got 16G of memory, now that I download magazines, patterns, and (my newest endeavor) podcasts, I am wondering if I should have gone bigger on that.


Can you run the IPAD plugged in or is it always battery?


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Mandonan: Thanks for your quick response. Dropbox sounds great. Right now, the PDFs that I save, I save to a flashdrive so they're all in one place for easy access. But what I wondered was how do you convert a non-PDF file to a PDF so that my Thrive tablet will accept it. Have you converted regular patterns on the net to be a PDF. Thanks again. Elin


----------



## carolagregg (Nov 17, 2011)

Isis said:


> I have a Nook tablet and use it for knitting patterns, I make sure all my patterns are pdf files before I transfer them from the PC to the Nook.


I received my NookColor for Christmas 1210 which is before the Nook Tablet came out. I never thought of using it for patterns until someone on KP mentioned it.
I moved a bunch of patterns from my Mac Mini onto my NookColor. It was very easy to do. I made sure they were in pdf format. (anything that is Kindle compatible is not compatible on Nook.)

Barnes & Noble has been keeping the NookColor up to date since they came out with the Nook Tablet. I am looking forward to using the Nook with my next project.


----------



## btb462 (Feb 5, 2012)

Good reading all the views. I have a kindle for reading and I will buy a ipad but which one do you suggest? ipad2 or ipad3 for downloading patterns and videos. Thanks


----------



## JoyceLofton (Feb 17, 2012)

btb462 said:


> Good reading all the views. I have a kindle for reading and I will buy a ipad but which one do you suggest? ipad2 or ipad3 for downloading patterns and videos. Thanks


I have an iPad2 and love it. I think you should get the latest and the greatest. Why be a step behind?


----------



## mpettitt (Feb 25, 2012)

I would get an iPad 3 since it is the newest one out. Do you have wireless Internet?


----------



## kdunlap3289 (Sep 26, 2011)

I have the sony e-reader, several years old, generations before Kindle Fire.... my patterns are all pdf's. If there's a web-site pattern that isn't in pdf format, I use pdfonfly.com to convert it. I like my e-reader, it has very few buttons, screen is about 4 x 6 inches. Most patterns I can enlarge the print if need be. It doesn't have wi-fi, so yes, I have to tether it to my computer to transfer patterns. But hey, I don't have to carry my desk-top down to the sofa, or print out my patterns.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

robintheknitter said:


> I love my iPad!!! Have had the iPad for about 6 months and don't no what I would do without it. There are only a few things that it won't do that a computer can do. There is even an e-printer that one can get to print if need be and I guess that it costs less than $100. I don't print patterns anymore though. Everything is downloaded in PDF format from the net. I also have Good Reader, an iPad application that is absolutely wonderful! It has tools that you can use to underline, highlight, and does many other functions that help you keep your place in your knitting pattern. Good Reader only costs $4.99 so is a steal. My vote definitely goes to iPad. The battery lasts forever. Since I wasn't sure what type of iPad to get my son bought it for me (I paid him back because he recommended the wi-fi version. I got 16G of memory, now that I download magazines, patterns, and (my newest endeavor) podcasts, I am wondering if I should have gone bigger on that.


Probably. Mine is the same and getting full. My son told me to get all the memory I could afford, but 16 gb sounded enormous and I thought I'd never fill it up, but I have. Had to go back and disable a bunch of apps. I use my iphone's hot spot feature if I need internet away from home, and connect my iPad to it. So, no 3G needed. Would I give up my iPad? Not likely.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

btb462 said:


> Good reading all the views. I have a kindle for reading and I will buy a ipad but which one do you suggest? ipad2 or ipad3 for downloading patterns and videos. Thanks


My suggestion would be to go with the iPad 3 because of the Retina display which is twice as sharp, and the camera is also greatly upgraded. That would make it easier to see details in knitting patterns and photos, and better quality when you take pics of your work. I'd also suggest checking out the "big blue box" electronics store. I don't want to name the store, but I think it's the best place to buy technology.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

mpettitt said:


> I would get an iPad 3 since it is the newest one out. Do you have wireless Internet?


I do - cable. Will that work?


----------



## btb462 (Feb 5, 2012)

I do have wireless but does the ipad 3 get hot like they say? That is what I would like but don't want one that would catch fire if they do that. Ipads seam to cost more than Kindle. I paid $300 for my Kindle and $200 for the Kindle Fire which I sent back because I did not like it.


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

mzmom1 said:


> robintheknitter said:
> 
> 
> > ....My vote definitely goes to iPad. The battery lasts forever. Since I wasn't sure what type of iPad to get my son bought it for me (I paid him back because he recommended the wi-fi version. I got 16G of memory, now that I download magazines, patterns, and (my newest endeavor) podcasts, I am wondering if I should have gone bigger on that.
> ...


I'm confused here.....why do you need more memory if you have free cloud storage??? Can't you store your patterns on the Cloud and download only the ones you are working on at one time....this would save space for photos, video's etc.....someone explain please....of course all your surfing of your patterns would have to be done on WiFi.

Noreen


----------



## btb462 (Feb 5, 2012)

I do not understand this "Free Cloud". What is it and is it in the ipad when you buy it?


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

btb462 said:


> I do not understand this "Free Cloud". What is it and is it in the ipad when you buy it?


I don't understand this completely, but opened this topic the day before the current thread and got a lot of replies.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-74124-1.html

Noreen


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

I have had both, I returned the kindle fire because the screen was too small. I know it's more money but the Ipad is much easier on the eyes. christine


----------



## JoyceLofton (Feb 17, 2012)

mzmom1 said:


> robintheknitter said:
> 
> 
> > I love my iPad!!! Have had the iPad for about 6 months and don't no what I would do without it. There are only a few things that it won't do that a computer can do. There is even an e-printer that one can get to print if need be and I guess that it costs less than $100. I don't print patterns anymore though. Everything is downloaded in PDF format from the net. I also have Good Reader, an iPad application that is absolutely wonderful! It has tools that you can use to underline, highlight, and does many other functions that help you keep your place in your knitting pattern. Good Reader only costs $4.99 so is a steal. My vote definitely goes to iPad. The battery lasts forever. Since I wasn't sure what type of iPad to get my son bought it for me (I paid him back because he recommended the wi-fi version. I got 16G of memory, now that I download magazines, patterns, and (my newest endeavor) podcasts, I am wondering if I should have gone bigger on that.
> ...


The next time I will get the biggest amt. of memory. I have patterns, downloads, and magazines. More memory is better.


----------



## JoyceLofton (Feb 17, 2012)

katkarma said:


> mzmom1 said:
> 
> 
> > robintheknitter said:
> ...


iCloud takes what's already on your iPad and stores it. Then automatically transfers it to your iPhone. Whatever is on iCloud is already on your iPad or iPhone for the purpose of transferring. it's not extra storage space. If don't have an iPhone, iCloud does nothing except give you updates without having to sinc your iPad to your computer. I don't think storage is a problem if you have a 32 gigabite iPad.


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks ... that clears it up for me ... now to figure out how to justify well over $600!!!!

Noreen


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

btb462 said:


> I do have wireless but does the ipad 3 get hot like they say? That is what I would like but don't want one that would catch fire if they do that. Ipads seam to cost more than Kindle. I paid $300 for my Kindle and $200 for the Kindle Fire which I sent back because I did not like it.


Don't know. I know it has third video cable to handle the Retina display-4x more pixels- Maybe wait and see if a fix comes out, they may fix it w/a software update soon. I haven't heard of it actually hurting anyone, tho. Remember that the Kindle is still just an eReader while the iPad is a tablet _computer._


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

katkarma said:


> mzmom1 said:
> 
> 
> > robintheknitter said:
> ...


Noreen, the iCloud just backs up and stores what you have on your iPad. You can go into iTunes and disable files like apps, books, etc, so they don't load on the iPad in order to save memory, you don't have to have everything you own actually on the iPad all the time. It would take a lot of patterns to fill up the memory. Some apps are space hogs and that's what fills it up so fast. Also, when you have iCloud, any file in it is available to you on a Mac computer, iPad, iPhone, or iPod.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

btb462 said:


> I do not understand this "Free Cloud". What is it and is it in the ipad when you buy it?


It is an off-site backup, and it is in Apple devices when you buy them but you have to activate it with an email address and password so it is secure.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

mzmom1 said:


> btb462 said:
> 
> 
> > I do not understand this "Free Cloud". What is it and is it in the ipad when you buy it?
> ...


Is there an extra charge?


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lovinknittin said:


> mzmom1 said:
> 
> 
> > btb462 said:
> ...


No charge for first 5 gb of storage and that's a LOT!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

btb462 said:


> I do have wireless but does the ipad 3 get hot like they say? That is what I would like but don't want one that would catch fire if they do that. Ipads seam to cost more than Kindle. I paid $300 for my Kindle and $200 for the Kindle Fire which I sent back because I did not like it.


...................................................................
YES, The Ipads cost more, but really do have better & MORE features...... My Hubby & I share an Ipad 2 and I have a kindle 2.

If I was to get anything else in the future, IT definitely would be the latest & newest IPAD available.......
We have NEVER found them to get HOT......


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

mzmom1 said:


> Lovinknittin said:
> 
> 
> > mzmom1 said:
> ...


What does this mean? If you have an IPAD, would you pay monthly for Cloud?


----------



## twinsmompat (Dec 28, 2011)

I have had an iPad 1, 2 and am buying the 3 tomorrow. I have never had my ipad get hot and I sometimes use it for long periods of time when knitting. All my kids and grandkids have their own and I have never heard any of them or anyone else say they had that problem.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

twinsmompat said:


> I have had an iPad 1, 2 and am buying the 3 tomorrow. I have never had my ipad get hot and I sometimes use it for long periods of time when knitting. All my kids and grandkids have their own and I have never heard any of them or anyone else say they had that problem.


One more question and thank you for these wonderful posts. I have learned so much.

Will I be able to go for help to the Apple store since if I get an IPAD, I will be new to IPADs and Apple?


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Lovinknittin said:


> mzmom1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lovinknittin said:
> ...


 < NO - NO CHARGE>


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> Lovinknittin said:
> 
> 
> > mzmom1 said:
> ...


Do you know if the GPS works as well as if I bought a separate GPS? I think it's an app, right?


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Lovinknittin said:


> CBCAROL said:
> 
> 
> > Lovinknittin said:
> ...


.................
I really do not know anything about this.... My car has GPS......


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> Lovinknittin said:
> 
> 
> > CBCAROL said:
> ...


Thanks. Anybody else know about the GPS?


----------



## JoyceLofton (Feb 17, 2012)

katkarma said:


> Thanks ... that clears it up for me ... now to figure out how to justify well over $600!!!!
> 
> Noreen


I don't think you'll be sorry. You will sleep with it.


----------



## JoyceLofton (Feb 17, 2012)

Lovinknittin said:


> twinsmompat said:
> 
> 
> > I have had an iPad 1, 2 and am buying the 3 tomorrow. I have never had my ipad get hot and I sometimes use it for long periods of time when knitting. All my kids and grandkids have their own and I have never heard any of them or anyone else say they had that problem.
> ...


I think the apple store offers free classes.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

twinsmompat said:


> I have had an iPad 1, 2 and am buying the 3 tomorrow. I have never had my ipad get hot and I sometimes use it for long periods of time when knitting. All my kids and grandkids have their own and I have never heard any of them or anyone else say they had that problem.


As I understand it the problem has only shown up on the 3. My 2 has never gotten hot either.


----------



## twinsmompat (Dec 28, 2011)

I used the GPS that came with the iPad for a couple of years, then another GPS app called Motion X and I have used it since. I found both apps to be much better than the Actual GPS we used before the iPad came along. I have the Motion X on both my iPad and iPhone and wouldn't go anywhere without it.


----------



## btb462 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello everyone. I have 2 more question on the ipad. I am going to buy one but not sure about the ipad3. Are the ipad2 and ipad3 touch screen? Do you use a pin or fingers and does the pin (that is what I call it) come with the ipad?


----------



## JoyceLofton (Feb 17, 2012)

btb462 said:


> Hello everyone. I have 2 more question on the ipad. I am going to buy one but not sure about the ipad3. Are the ipad2 and ipad3 touch screen? Do you use a pin or fingers and does the pin (that is what I call it) come with the ipad?


They are all touch screens with your finger. I would get the latest version. I have an ipad2 vita only a year old so can't get the latest. I'll have to wait at least another year. Technology changes too fast to keep up. I would definitely get an ipad3.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

btb462 said:


> Hello everyone. I have 2 more question on the ipad. I am going to buy one but not sure about the ipad3. Are the ipad2 and ipad3 touch screen? Do you use a pin or fingers and does the pin (that is what I call it) come with the ipad?


All IPADs are touch screen.
We got Our Ipad 2 for Christmas from our Adult kids, so we definitely do not want to replace it ( it's way too new) 
BUT if I get another I would really always get the latest version...
I've seen & tried The IPAD 3, and it is really very, very nice & is an improvement. The salesman told us that if we did NOT already have an IPAD then He recommended the IPAD 3, but being that we already had the IPAD 2 ..... It would be a waste of money to replace it at this stage of our usage.....
I hope you understand what I am saying.....
In other words..... YOU want to BUY the iPAD 3........


----------



## JoyceLofton (Feb 17, 2012)

CBCAROL said:


> btb462 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone. I have 2 more question on the ipad. I am going to buy one but not sure about the ipad3. Are the ipad2 and ipad3 touch screen? Do you use a pin or fingers and does the pin (that is what I call it) come with the ipad?
> ...


I'm in your boat. Mine is only a year old. I agree, get the ipad3.


----------



## btb462 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks it is expensive but I guess I would spend it on something else and still not have an ipad and still want an ipad. So ipad3 it will be. Now I have to deside black or white.


----------



## JoyceLofton (Feb 17, 2012)

btb462 said:


> Thanks it is expensive but I guess I would spend it on something else and still not have an ipad and still want an ipad. So ipad3 it will be. Now I have to deside black or white.


Awesome. You won't be sorry. I'm jealous.


----------



## yellowrose741 (Mar 3, 2011)

I have the white and love it.



btb462 said:


> Thanks it is expensive but I guess I would spend it on something else and still not have an ipad and still want an ipad. So ipad3 it will be. Now I have to deside black or white.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

yellowrose741 said:


> I have the white and love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which would be easier on the eyes?


----------



## JoyceLofton (Feb 17, 2012)

Lovinknittin said:


> yellowrose741 said:
> 
> 
> > I have the white and love it.
> ...


You sound like me. I wanted white but my husband thought I should get black. So that's what i got-black. Either one is pretty.


----------



## Sharonknits (Feb 9, 2011)

What is the advantage of an Ipad over a notebook computer? I like a real keyboard for typing, so I'm thinking the notebook might be better for me. Can a notebook do everything that a tablet can? Are all these neat sounding apps that everyone is talking about useable on a notebook?


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Sharonknits said:


> What is the advantage of an Ipad over a notebook computer? I like a real keyboard for typing, so I'm thinking the notebook might be better for me. Can a notebook do everything that a tablet can? Are all these neat sounding apps that everyone is talking about useable on a notebook?


I'm interested in that also - making my decision. The good part about the tablet or IPAD is the portability but then you need to pay for service.


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

i bought a Pandigital tablet at Kohls. they were on sale and i had a 30% coupon, also had a rebate form for $30. so it cost me less than $90. I figured i would use it to see if i liked the tablet thing at all and if i did, i would invest in an ipad later. then i will give the pandigital one to someone else.


----------



## DottieH (Mar 2, 2012)

aliciawake said:


> i bought a Pandigital tablet at Kohls. they were on sale and i had a 30% coupon, also had a rebate form for $30. so it cost me less than $90. I figured i would use it to see if i liked the tablet thing at all and if i did, i would invest in an ipad later. then i will give the pandigital one to someone else.


Hi, after 12 pages, I need to reply to this! I did the same thing at Christmas time. Such a good deal I couldn't resist! I did not have any sort. Of techie " toy"and wanted"something"! After my son 
got me all hooked up, it lasted answering 2 emails, and got a solid black screen, NOTHING after that! I. Returned it, got my money back, and asked for something to replace it for my birthday, and mother's day. My sons got me an iPad 2, (that was in February for my B'day, and before the iPad 3 came out)! I love it! No problems, with a bit of coaching from my sons.

My son did think I had gotten a good deal ( if it would have worked!) but would have been frustrated with the use, (I don't remember the reason).


----------



## JoyceLofton (Feb 17, 2012)

Lovinknittin said:


> Sharonknits said:
> 
> 
> > What is the advantage of an Ipad over a notebook computer? I like a real keyboard for typing, so I'm thinking the notebook might be better for me. Can a notebook do everything that a tablet can? Are all these neat sounding apps that everyone is talking about useable on a notebook?
> ...


You can buy service by the month. Like if you know your goi g on vacation and will be in the car a lot, you can buy it for just a month. For me, I use my iPad so much and never leave the house without it so I just buy it every month but you don't have too.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

JoyceLofton said:


> Lovinknittin said:
> 
> 
> > Sharonknits said:
> ...


That is GREAT info! So, if you did not have the service, what could you NOT do!

I'm asking a lot here. I really appreciate it. :-D :-D If I'm asking too much, don't answer. You've all already helped!


----------



## ElegantDetails (Jan 2, 2012)

martyr said:


> Lovinknittin said:
> 
> 
> > I need to know. I cannot print patterns so I need to buy something to put my patterns on and leave beside me when knitting.
> ...


----------



## JoyceLofton (Feb 17, 2012)

Lovinknittin said:


> JoyceLofton said:
> 
> 
> > Lovinknittin said:
> ...


If you do not have service you cannot do anything that uses the Internet. That is email, text, gps, FaceTime, google, etc. I know a few people who bought it without 3G. They are all sorry.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

JoyceLofton said:


> Lovinknittin said:
> 
> 
> > JoyceLofton said:
> ...


Can't you use it if there is Wi-Fi access where you are?


----------



## JoyceLofton (Feb 17, 2012)

Lovinknittin said:


> JoyceLofton said:
> 
> 
> > Lovinknittin said:
> ...


Yes and I always hook up to it to save my data. Most hotels have free wifi. I use mine in the car when traveling. My husband drives and I email, knit with on line classes, use google, etc. You can certainly get by without it but it isn't as convenient or functional and I think you would wish you had it. Maybe you wouldn't use your iPad as much as I do. You could buy one with capabilities but only buy data for the month that you knew you would need it. I started out doing that but found out I always needed it. I'm spoiled. I am also retired and we are in the car a lot. Get advice from other people you know who has one. Everyone's situation is different but I would never buy one without 3G


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

JoyceLofton said:


> Lovinknittin said:
> 
> 
> > JoyceLofton said:
> ...


Okay - I think I get it. Buy with 3G because you may want the flexibility of using it everywhere and whether you do or do not get the service is optional but you will probably want it. :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## JoyceLofton (Feb 17, 2012)

Yep, by George I think you have it! And you don't have to buy a two year data plan. You can buy it for a month at a time when you think you'll need it. There are $15 and $25 plans. Of course the $25 is the best value. Also watching videos uses more data. You could watch Netflix in the car while your traveling if you want, but it uses lots of data to watch a movie. Anything already saved to your computer- not using Internet to see would not use your data.


----------



## btb462 (Feb 5, 2012)

You have brought up another question I had not thought about. What is 3G? I am going to buy a ipad3 and I want to take it to Dr. appointments but use mostly at home. That is unless we do a trip. Would I have to get service for taking it to appointments? You are giving good information thanks


----------



## JoyceLofton (Feb 17, 2012)

btb462 said:


> You have brought up another question I had not thought about. What is 3G? I am going to buy a ipad3 and I want to take it to Dr. appointments but use mostly at home. That is unless we do a trip. Would I have to get service for taking it to appointments? You are giving good information thanks


You would not get service in the dr office unless you could connect to their wifi. It would probably require them giving you their password....if they will. If you did not buy an iPad with 3G capabilities you would not be able to buy a data plan and use it on a trip unless you connected to wifi in a hotel. Once you left the hotel you would have no Internet connection without 3G service.


----------



## btb462 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you that I did not know. How do I get service? Do I purchase it when I order my ipad3? My cell phone is with virizon is that where I go for service? Got to go DH wants to go get fresh strawberrys.


----------



## MGT (Oct 6, 2011)

If the issue with printing is that you lack a printer , they're waaaaay cheaper than an an iPad. That said, I love my iPad on so many levels. My buddy has a kindle fire, and it's very cool, too. Nice thing about the iPad is that you can enlarge your page with a touch.


----------

